# Bad job replacing chimney flashing?



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

very resonable if they dont want money for it otherwise not so good. I'm not a roofer by trade but i have done better then that. Two layers of metal is ok as long as the first is correct which yours appears not to be, the second is a counter flashing to cover the top of the first as a protective shield. Again that one not so hot, would find second, third ,fourth roofer. daylight inside you dont need to wait for rain you need a bucket. hopefuly some of the good roofing people on this site can help


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

If you can see day light through a hole in the flashing you can be assured your going to have a leak.
(It is possible they laid the new portion of sub flashing "the underneath/first piece" over top of the old sub flashing and the hole you see from inside is not the new and the light your seeing is reflective coming though/between the two pieces.)

With out a hole in the flashing I would rate that job a 4.
With a hole -0-.

Shoot some water up on the roof using a water hose while your wife is in the attic looking for the leak.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

If they haven't asked for payment yet, they are probably waiting for the same thing you are.........to see if it leaks when it rains.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

Complete garbage that should be torn out and replaced.

No shingle step flashing, face nailed, no extension past corners, open hole in the corner.

You can find some examples of how the chimney flashing should look here.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't see any sign of the rear pan. It should be coming out and very visible at the rear of the chimney. Here's another link.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Chimney Repair.htm


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd have put a cricket at the head on such a low slope below the higher roof.

The framing (hopefully existing) should have a 2" air space to brick, blocking between rafters for structural stability, real plywood --- not OSB, like the rest of the roof. The rafters have soaked up some leakage, another reason they shouldn't touch the brick.....Need some rafter ties to the single top plate also. 


Be safe, Gary


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

It definitely aint pretty:no:Sad to say it doesn't look very effective either.Daylight=leak!!!Don't pay them,spend the money and get it done right,even if you have to spend way more.This is an area of the roof that should be addressed by a qualified roofer.My 5 yr old son even commented on the shoddy workmanship:bangin: Good luck and let us know how it turns out.Take care


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

being pretty generous with the 4 Sly:laughing:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree that this is a shyte job, but I dont run my corners past the corner of the chimney either, and mine are tight!


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> being pretty generous with the 4 Sly:laughing:


I know, should have been lower , but I'm always looking at the glass half full so being they did start at the front "low point" and work up and did caulk the tops I gave them a little to high of a score.

I wish I could say that's the worse flashing job I have ever seen but I have been called out to jobs to find much worse.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea i seem to remember seeing that ''crickesaddle''before:wink:


----------



## TNVolFamily (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you that replied. I don't feel good about the repair job, but I do feel better getting your feedback.

The roofer sent the bill and I finally got a hold of the neighbor's ladder to get a closer look at the damage. If you're interested in reading the results and seeing the pics, I'm putting them in a new thread.

Thanks again.


----------

